

Instant email: how we made Hotmail 10x faster - Garbage
http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_live/b/windowslive/archive/2011/06/30/instant-email-how-we-made-hotmail-10x-faster.aspx

======
a3camero
I don't know for sure but this seems a lot like GMail circa a while ago. Why
no comparison to GMail times? It'd be interesting to see the side-by-side
between vendors.

